# Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)



## Loucetios (27. März 2019)

*Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Hallo, ich habe schon eine ganze weile recherchiert über AIO Wasserkühlungen, weil ich eine in meinen nächsten PC verbauen will.
Da ich in vielen Foren gelesen habe, dass die NZXT Kraken X62 am meisten empfohlen wird, werde ich mich auch wohl für diese Wasserkühlung entscheiden .
Nun habe ich auch den Plan die Standart Lüfter durch RGB Lüfter zu ersetzen. Ich habe gelesen am besten eignen sich dafür "Static Pressure" - Lüfter. 
Ich hatte mich für die Corsair ML140 PRO RGB Lüfter entschieden. 
Nun zur meiner eigendlichen Frage. 

Sind die Corsair ML140 Lüfter mit der Kraken X62 eine gute Kombination?

Falls es weiterhilft es soll ein i9-9900K gekühlt werden in einem Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic Gehäuse. 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## claster17 (28. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Nimm statt Kraken X62 und zusätzlichen Lüftern doch gleich die H115i Platinum. Da hast du deine ML140 mit RGB gleich dabei.


----------



## Loucetios (28. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Diese WaKü wäre dann sogar eindeutig billiger da ich mir den Kauf von Extra Lüfter sparen würde. 
Ist sie denn auch Empfehlenswert? 
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass die H115i Platinum und X62 auf dem gleichen Niveau sind aber trotzdem wurde eher die X62 Wakü mehr empfohlen.
Aber ich denke am ende sind die meisten Empfehlungen sowieso nur auf Marken-Sympathie basierend.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Viel nehmen tun die sich nicht. Die Asetek-Pumpe in der NZXT könnte man als etwas laufruhiger als die der Corsair Platinum bezeichnen, aber beide aggieren auf einem ähnlichen, guten Niveau. Die Leistung ist ebenfalls identisch, Die Lüfter der Corsair und die iCue-Software würde ich aber vorziehen und wenn du eh Corsair Lüfter nutzen willst, brauchst du ja eine iCue Steuerung fürs RGB, die hast bei der H115 ja integriert bei der NZXT nicht. Von daher wäre die Corsair eindeutig vozuziehen auch preislich!


----------



## Loucetios (29. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Wäre eine Push-and-Pull Konfiguration bei sowas empfehlenswert?


----------



## claster17 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Lohnt bei so dünnen Radiatoren nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2019)

*AW: Welche LÃ¼fter fÃ¼r 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKÃ¼)*

Ich würde eine AiO mit einem Radiator aus Kupfer empfehlen.

Komplettsets im Preisvergleich

Gibts in 280mm ab ca. 130€.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Ich nicht, weil die richtigen AiO aus Kupfer (also keine Bastelsets) die ALC-Teile sind, urgh!
Ich finde das Alu-Thema wird bei AiO zu heiß gekocht


----------



## INU.ID (29. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich finde das Alu-Thema wird bei AiO zu heiß gekocht


Klar, warum auch nicht. ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Ich hab vorher auch nicht geglaubt, dass das Problem mit Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf tatsächlich erwähnenswert ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

Mein Gott 6 Jahre...(wobei die das auch immer weiter optimieren). Hätte die DC-LT vermutlich schon 3mal die Grätsche gemacht und man hat Weichmacher in den Düsen. Ich würde Kupfer ja auch bevorzugen und das reinigen ist bei Alu echt übel (du weißt ja selbst wie hart diese Ablagerungen werden), aber da die Alternative quasi nur ALC ist...


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2019)

*AW: Welche Lüfter für 280mm Radiator (AIO WaKü)*

An dem einen Tag werden Alu+Kupfer Kombinationen empfohlen ...

Externer Radiatorenturm (Winterprojekt)

und am andern Tag eben nicht.


----------

